# A tough waterfowl O/U



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Last fall a friend of mine bought a Ruger over and under. It is the stainless steel with the composite stock. It is one bad *** gun. It is tough as nails with no glare. The stainless finnish is very flat. This guy is terrible about taking care of equipment. I know that the gun wont be cleaned for years at a time. He hunts every day from opening doves until pheasant closes. This gun will take a beating. Is there any else out there that shoots one of these?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I have two of the first ones they made so it has the shiny barrels instead of the flat finish. One with 28" barrels and the other with 30" barrels. I used the one with 28" barrels for a couple of years until I got my Gold Label side x side this fall.

I really enjoy mine and wish it would have been the flat colored barrels.

He will want to make sure he takes care of the barrels as they will waterspot and will show rust if not taken care of.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Old Hunter said:


> Last fall a friend of mine bought a Ruger over and under. It is the stainless steel with the composite stock. It is one bad a$$ gun. It is tough as nails with no glare. The stainless finnish is very flat. This guy is terrible about taking care of equipment. I know that the gun wont be cleaned for years at a time. He hunts every day from opening doves until pheasant closes. This gun will take a beating. Is there any else out there that shoots one of these?


I see you can now get them Real tree brown cammo applied, might be my next gun!


----------

